# What classes are you taking this semester?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm taking Old English, Shakespeare, major British writers, linguistics, and Celtic culture. So far, they're all pretty fun. Watch my tune change come essay/exam time...  

What about all of you guys?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm taking Intro to Criminiology, Intro to Archaeology, Geology 100, and remedial Math.

Plus two other 1 credit colloquim courses I was required to take.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm taking:

Intro to Psych Data Analysis
Abnormal Psych
Calculus
Americal Sign Language

I love my ASL class, and Abnormal Psych is really interesting. The others are okay.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm taking a bunch of teaching classes. I can't remember their exact names but the basic content is as follows:
1. How to teach reading
2. How to teach math
3. History and philosophy of teaching
4. Practicum class (where I actually go into a public school and teach)
5. How to talk to parents and the community


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

-Psychology research +lab
-Ecology
-Political philosophy
-Latin 1
-Art history


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

ianthe said:


> My classes haven't started yet, but here is what I am registered in:
> 
> Real Analysis
> Abstract Algebra
> Ordinary and Partial Differential Equations


That sounds fun. Diffy Queue theory is interesting stuff.

I'm taking...

- introduction to abstract math
- technical writing
- intro to microeconomics
- basic heat transfer
- dc circuits

:um


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I feel like a freshman again (I'm in my second year)
ENG104: Freshman Lit II 
SPA101: Elementary Spanish (couldn't take a foreign language in HS) 
PHI107: Logic 
HIS103: Western Civ. I 
SOC103: Intro to Sociology 
COM101: Interpersonal Communication 

So yeah, I started over...yet again. I need to decide on a major.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Stats
Speech
College Algebra
Western Civilization


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Speech
Intermediate Algebra
English
Conceptual Physics
Comparative Religion


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> Racquetball


Sounds like a tough one :b

I'm taking..

Econometrics
Consumer Economics
Natural Resource Economics
Political Ideas
Politics of Ethnic Groups


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Psychotherapy
Research Methods of Psychology
Health Psychology
American Revolution
Sociology


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

These are my 2 classes that are taught in Spanish:
Advanced Spanish Composition (Composición Avanzada)
Spanish American Civilization (Civilización Iberoamericana)

And these 3 are in English:
Foundations of Political Theory
Methods of Social Science Research
Introduction to Public Policy


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Latin 1
Chinese 1
Nutritional Sciences
English R1B--LA fiction


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

My classes don't start 'til next week, but I'm signed up for:

Drama Appreciation
Botany


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sociology of education, sociology of childhood, sociology of families and theories of social behavior. All very interesting classes, but way too many papers assigned.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm taking one class; Psychology. Because all my other classes were cancelled. Long story.

And guess what? I've only been to two classes so far... and it's been a month since it started. I can't bring myself to go, and it doesn't help that the jealous girlfriend of the guy I love is in the same class as me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Philosophy Critical Thinking, Political Science American Institutions, and Sociology Marriage and Family. That's it lol. I have too much anxiety to go full time.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Computer Science
Spanish
Calculus
Sociology


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

english 2
physical structures and concepts
intro to graphic communication

(I'm a graph. comm. major) 

I enjoy all of them. So much so that my normal skipping patterns due to forced social interactions have dropped down to none so far. I'm good.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Business Finance
Business Statistics
Principles of Marketing
General Psychology
Accounting Information Systems
Advanced Accounting


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

Cognitive Psychology
Social Psychology
Weather/Climate

I would have had taken another, but sitting around at school for 6-hrs between classes didn't seem that appetizing.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm taking,
-Methods in Biology of Organisms
-Intro to Ecology and Evolution
-Molecular Biology
-Organic Chemistry
-Comparative Cultures

It's all good.


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

Organic Chem
Philosophy of Science
Intro to Psych
International Terrorism


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

- Systems programming with C & C++
- Intermediate Java
- Calculus/Linear Algebra
- Business Statistics


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Liberal Studies
History of California


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not even taking any classes in my major this semester... just a bunch of easy, boring, required classes that I'd been putting off :lol


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Political Analysis
Political Parties and Interest Groups
US and Latin American Relations
Intro to Religion

One of those is not like the others...


----------

